# #2 stopper with 2 holes for vac tank



## GrapeApe (May 22, 2007)

I'monboard with the vacuum degassing and bought a brake bleeder. I'm concerned that the volume of airspace ina topped up carboy will not be very effective, so I was thinking of using a 1500 ml bottle as a vacuumtank.


So I would connect a vac hose from the carboy bungto one side of a #2 stopper that is in the 1500 ml bottle and have another hose out of the bottle to the vac pump. This will provide a larger volume to draw on.


Is this a valid idea? If so, anyone know where I can find a #2 stopper with 2 drilled holes? The lab supply houses carry them, but only sell in bulk lots of 100+.


Thanks!


GrapeApe.


----------



## masta (May 22, 2007)

$5.00 minimum order here


http://www.thesciencefair.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&amp;Category_Code=lab-sto-2h-1


----------



## GrapeApe (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Masta. I opened the vac pumpkit and it actually came with a T, so I can use the single hole stopper that George sells.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4608


For those thinking about using the vacuum degassing method - I am amazed at how much gas it pulled out. My forearms got a workout from pumping the vacuum pump.


BTW, here's the link to the pump I got. It's an all metal body and seems to have all of the adapters you'll need. For $17, it seems like a good buy.


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92474


Good luck!


GrapeApe.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 22, 2007)

Pictures of just how you set it up would be nice.


----------



## kutya (May 29, 2007)

I'm really intersted in trying a brake bleeder, would someone post some pictures, so I could see the set up????


----------



## Wade E (May 29, 2007)

Here is my Bleeder. The 2nd picture is me getting ready to insert the tip into the bung.


----------



## kutya (May 30, 2007)

Thanks wade... How long do you leave the bleeder on???? Are we talking Days, weeks, hours?????*Edited by: kutya *


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2007)

It all depends on the wine. There have been a few that I had to use it
for a period of 2 days and the Watermelon kit I did yesterday was done
in 30 minutes. When using it start off pumping slowly until you reach a
- pressure of 10-15 and watch out for the rise of bubbles initially
then keep pumping it up occasionally until you can hold about 15-20
in's. You will notice that the small bubbles are not being pulled up
anymore and that bigger bubbles will rise when pumped up to 20-25. Do
not exceed 25 as this is the safe # for carboys and thats about all the
vacuum that these will hold anyway.


----------



## geocorn (May 30, 2007)

We will be demonstrating one of these at Winestock. I wish I could get them for resale, but I could not compete on the price.


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2007)

George I cant speak for everyone but i would spend a few more dollars
to include one in a shipment from you over getting it though Northern
Tool or going to my local auto parts store where I get ignored for a
phone call, but I understand if you dont think its worthh a few dollars
to carry them. Personally, I would pay 3$ more to get it from you.


----------



## geocorn (May 30, 2007)

I can't find a place to buy them any cheaper than you can. By the time I add in shipping to get them to me, I would be lucky to break even at $20. I would rather have you save the $3 bucks for more wine related purchases.


Have you seen any other home wine making supply store sell them?


----------



## GrapeApe (May 31, 2007)

Here's a picture of the setup I'm now using. Basically out of the carboybung the tube goes into a T and into a #2 stopper (George sells these for 49 cents, p/n is 4608) then the other side of the T goes to the pump. 












The reason I added the 750ml bottle in there is to provide more volume to a topped up carboy. It's not a requirement, but it should give you a break between pumpings.


I'm actually looking forward to de-gassing the Stags Leap Merlot sitting next to the pinot gris batch that is now officially degassed.








GrapeApe


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2007)

I have not George.


----------



## kutya (Jun 11, 2007)

I finally got the brake bleeder hooked up this weekend, I had a peach that I have been bulk aging for a while. I thought it was degased, when I hooked the brake bleeder up I couldn't belive the bubbles that were coming out of that thing.... Thanks for the tips everyone. I'm now sold on this little tool...


----------



## Mark (Jun 11, 2007)

I also tried it for the first time yesterday and was surprised at the amount of bubbling (even after killing 2 batteries on my cordless drill over 45 minutes to get to the point of no more bubbles/foam!). Anyone have any pictures of what the bubbles typically look like at the various stages (first time after the stir/mixstir method at 10in, then at 15in when bubbles are still present, then holding at 15in)?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2007)

Well I have a picture at first starting to degass and put it today for
you to see the much bigger bubbles when it is degassed. By the way, I
just tried another fitting that came with the mityvac and it worked way
better. It looks somewhat like a little rubber suction cup instead of
the plastic fitting that I have been using, you just stick it inside
the silcone multisize bung. Will post picture of this to. It seems to
hold a vac. MUCH better.

1st pic is of starting to degas. 2nd is today and the pics dont do it justice as the bubbles are much bigger.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2007)

Boy this pics didnt come out to good but you get the picture (HeHeHe).


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 15, 2008)

MAN THATS SOME GAS!!!



I'VE GOT TO GET ONE OF THEM VACS


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well worth the money........ I would get one if I were you, wouldn't degas without one myself.


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 15, 2008)

I cut the carboy end of my stirer off soIcould attach it to my drill.it performed alot better than my hand but nothing like wade's vac pump.This forumhas the best info.....


----------



## moose (Jan 15, 2008)

I think I'm going to pick one up at the local auto parts store to use on our next kit which is to arrive from FVW on thursday.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2008)

Worth every penny just looking at the dial and knowing youve done a good job.


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 16, 2008)

I degased my first kit(by hand)6 days ago ,is it to late to try the vac on that batch?


----------



## montyfox (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I for one would love to see a step-by-step tutorial with pics on using this. I know there are a lot of pictures already posted, but if someone could add to them and group them in the tutorial section along with some more details, such as how long and what you are looking for as far as gage readings and tank reactoins. I think this would be fantastic and a great help for someone who is brand new to this.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2008)

I will do this if someone doesnt beat me to it. i have an Amarone in primary now so it wont happen for about 2 weeks. Mississippi mud, as long as youre not on the lees you can do it, if you are still on the lees then it will disturb them by pulling gas from the bottom of the carboy which in turn will lift up some lees. Basically, once you have a stable SG, you want to add sorbate and k-meta to stable wine, stir with drill mounted mix stir if you have 1 or big spoon. The you degas by attaching fitting to brake bleeder and inserting it into bung. Start pumping the bleeder until you get to around 15" of vacuum on the gauge and then slowly keep going as the gas will start being pulled up fast at this point. It will drop down for quite awhile if this is not a RJS kit as those kits have you ferment to dry (except the grape skin kits which i still do this way anyway) in the primary which really helps you get rid of most of the gas this way. I basicall get the vacuum built up to around 22" and let it sit for awhile then check in on it an hour later and pump it up back to 22" Eventually it will stay at or around 22'-25" and when it does your done.


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for the info. but I tried it before you posted and it will pull lees of the bottom. It was a noir so i didn't see it until it was at the top and to late.I only seen 3 peices and then i hit the emergency reLEES




valve .Have I ruined the wine?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2008)

No, youll just have to wait until they all drop, might have to give it another few days now.


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 16, 2008)

The due dateto rack againis 1/30/08 should be good by then. Did you learn from experience also?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, I had my vac on and tried to clear while holding vac and had a reverse clearing. All the sediment was at the top of the must! I had to pull the vac off and rock the carboy every day until it all fell down.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 16, 2008)

vac pump 2 wade and paul 0*Edited by: mississippi mud *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 16, 2008)

After his initial strike out, Wade has mastered the world of vacumn degassing. He has gotten so good that he doesn't even need beano when he eats Grandma Brown Best!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 16, 2008)

appleman said:


> Grandma Brown Best!



Apple: Do you know that Grandma browns is a local thing? I love them, I feel bad for all the folks that can't get them.

When we go to NY, a few huge cans of them and a few pounds (15 or so) of coney's, Hoffman's (only!!!!! Another local thing) always comes back with us. When my Brother passed away in NY a few years ago, he left me a can of Grandma Browns Baked Beans....... As kids, they were our favorite and.......well......... you could imagine what our bedroom was like the next evening...........





My wife makes them with her mother recipe then bakes them.............. I love them cold, mix a little vinegar with them on a sandwich......... Yummmmm........

Thanks for the memories...... sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 16, 2008)

That's quite the item to be left in a will! He must have been a real hoot to be around. We remember the ones we love in the most unusual ways!


P.S. The sheets float the same night I eat them and then again the next day when the wife kicks in!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like you 2 should get a motorized degaser, or a room.


----------

